# My puppy!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, here is my girl Luna - This was taken last week! I love her. She is 9 months old now and a mastiff mix. She LOVES the goats and wants to play with them and the llama all the time.

The pic was taken while I stood in front of the goat pen looking towards the lake.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's pretty! And the lake and everything behind her is beautiful!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I love her very much although she has turned into such a naughty pup here in the past month! I keep telling my hubby that she needs a friend cause she is bored!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

She's beautiful! I agree the photos are really striking with that background, too.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

she may not be 'dumb as a box of rocks' but rather acting as dogs of her breeds do, which is probably very different from your husband's dog. and her misbehaving right now is typical of adolescent pups......they just seem to forget everything they ever learned and also want to test their limits, or YOURS. extra reinforcement and praise and sort of re-training will all help, and in another month or so she will grow out of that and into herself again. 
remember, 'patience is a virtue'!!! 
you might want to find some breeders of her breeds of dogs to find out the best type of training for her. she may surprise you!!
b


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I say dumb as a box of rocks - she is just goofy, she keeps us laughing constantly. She will get so excited that she will fall over, or she will hear something and turn to run and hits her head on the wall - she just still thinks that she is 9 pounds and she is about 130 now.

We have had mastiff's for a while, that is why I got another one - our last one died at 2 years old and was a Dogue de Bordeaux. She died instantly of Bloat with a twisted stomach. She was our life and our child since my husband and I are not having children together. But that is the past - Now we have Luna to laugh at every night! LOL

You should see her when I am in the loft and I go to the stairs to come down, if she sees my reflection in the window she will bark - which scares her, and then she will run behind the couch, It is hysterical!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

she sounds like the great danes i have had......their feet get too big for their body for awhile. very funny.
ok....i misunderstood you. she does sound like pure clown, and i am glad that you have her in your life. enjoy!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I do enjoy her tremendously. I just got back from feeding and medicating the herd, when my hubby pulled in the driveway - which reminded me of another of her stupid antics.

When someone pulls in the drive, she runs out to greet the car where the drive way comes around the pens towards the house, then she proceeds to run directly infront of the car looking back to see if you are still there, falls over her own feet. It is a wonder she has not gotten run over by friends that come up here. We just laugh at her. She has been barely tapped before on accident of course, but she stills insist on doing it!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Whoa that's a big "puppy".  So pretty though!

Kristen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - 
She is starting to fill out now. I am going to take her into town with me next week to "doggy daycare" and get her weighed. I am so curious as she has not been weighed for 3 1/2 months, and the day she turned 6 months, she was 90.4 pounds.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

you might want to put a 'watch for dog in drive' sign on your driveway entrance; some one, delivery whatever, might not be looking out for her and hit her. we had a cat that used to like to sleep in the gravel driveway. we in the family knew to look for her. one day a friend came not knowing about her, and she was run over and killed. not a good thing. she was just hard to see in the gravel, plus they had no idea to even be looking. same with your 'welcoming' pooch; she can be seen, but might not be anticipated. just a suggestion. i can just see her big lopey self doing her greeting. sounds like me if i don't watch where i am going!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! Yah, we have trespassing and Beware of Dog signs. 

Good thing is is that our driveway is about 1 mile long, and we live in the middle of nowhere. We are the only ones on that drive, and no one even knows where we live. Even though we live in Idaho, we have a Washington PO Box and have nothing sent to our Idaho mailbox 

I am scared though, as hunting season starts today in our area. And, although we are in a private area, there is a revene, and I am so scared that someone is going to shoot my animals. I have signs all over that there are livestock and children - and NO HUNTING, but I am still so scared.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Hunting season is scary- maybe put a bell on her and the goats- it might stop someone who is sober from taking pot shots- maybe also keep the wild life away for a bit which may keep the hunters out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, we have make things really noisy around the house, I left the music playing outside really loud, and also gave the dogs a cow femur to chew on today, to try to keep them from roaming out of the front yard area. 

I am just so nervous. My hubby is bringing home chains (to put across the driveway), tow truck, and our firearms tonight (we had them at a friends in storage - but now that we are in the country....) We also have signs up that say any vehicle found on our land will be towed to Spokane (we own a autobody shop) where they can claim it there along with trespassing charges.

By the way Spokane is about 50 miles from our house  hehehe! Hopefully that will deture them a bit...LOL!

After hitting a deer last week and she had to suffer for about 10-15 minutes until she died, I begged my husband for my .22 back. Since I am such an animal lover and a veterinary nurse, it upset me so bad watching her suffer and there was nothing that I could do. I stayed with her on the side of the road - just bawling like a baby! I bet it was a humerous sight though for the people driving by and not knowing what was going on!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

that's what happened to me with the first deer i hit....and it was a young one. i kept stroking him and telling him how sorry i was. the park rangers (valley forge natl park) were not allowed to shoot him. by the time the local police arrived, who would have been ok to shoot him and put him out of his misery, he had finally died.
i thought later than my stroking him and talking to him was probably as traumatic as my HITTING HIM!!!!! :-(
unfortunately, there were more to follow him, but they were immediately dead, thank goodness. valley forge park has more deer than any wild place anywhere, i think. something like over 400/year are hit by cars in or around there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

very beautiful dog!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Alyssa!

I love her so much!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie...she looks like Mastiff and Pit bull cross...

Sounds like you have your hands full...Lol!!! :lol:  Have you considered training classes? That way you can learn ways of targeting and focusing her energy...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, we have thought about it - but it just never seems to work out, plus I live 40 minutes out of town. 

I have tossed up the idea of letting her go to "doggie daycare" on training days and then go to training. 

She is getting better - but please NO ONE teach your giant breed dog "high five" when they are babies, cause when they grow up they hit all the guys in the........ if you know what I mean! LOL

I am worried, because if I start classes now, knowing my luck she will go into heat. I will not spay her until she is 2 because it has been shown in large and giant breeds that there is a higher risk of hip dyslpasia when spayed early. It makes the long bones continue to grow when they should stop.

Weird, but the vet I worked for was talking to me about it with my last Mastiff.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful! A friend of mine has a pure English Mastiff and she is the biggest baby ever! I know what you mean about the "high fives" on guys....my hubby don't allow me to have a dog bigger than he is..he's 5'4...my cocker will jump on him and high five where he shouldn't...thats funny!


----------

